# NEW VAPE LAWS IN CALIFORNIA!!!



## SAVapeGear (5/3/16)



Reactions: Informative 2


----------



## Lord Vetinari (5/3/16)

Its Cali. Things change fast there. Plus they are big on harm reduction. Not too certain if this will pass. If it does it will not last long.


----------

